# Last Minute Halloween Nail Art Ep. 04 ♡ Samantha Beauty



## Samantha Beauty (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my last minute Halloween nail design.

I hope you like it!

Thank you! Samantha Beauty


----------

